# 4th of July fattie "The Chesnut"



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 5, 2017)

Watching Joey Chesnut cram 72 hotdogs down his gullet on the 4th of July I was inspired to bring back a classic. This is the first fattie I entered into competition 5 years ago. It's a simple coney dog fattie and I can't think of any fattie that's more American!













IMG_9452.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 5, 2017





Burger rolled out on the bacon weave and slathered with coney chili.













IMG_9453.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 5, 2017





Onion and mustard layer.













IMG_9454.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 5, 2017





Koegel viennas added. 













IMG_9455.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 5, 2017





Chili dog meat roll.













IMG_9457.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 5, 2017





Weaved up and ready for the smoker. 













IMG_9462.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 5, 2017





Smoked at 275 for a few hours and ready for slicing.













IMG_9463.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 5, 2017





Nice sliced pic.













IMG_9466.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 5, 2017





SMF I give you the newly renamed "Chesnut Fattie"!

God bless America!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2017)

Can't get much better than that!

Nice job!

Point!

Al


----------



## lancep (Jul 5, 2017)

Points for sure, that looks incredible! Thank you for giving me an idea. 

Lance


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank you gentlemen. Always a favorite with my friends. Funny thing is it didn't go over to well with the judges at the fattie contest 5 years ago so I never entered it again. Maybe I'll enter it in this years contest and hope for better pallets. Lol


----------



## remsr (Jul 6, 2017)

Definitely a red white and blue masterpiece yummmm!

Randy,


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 6, 2017)

HBR, Good looking all American fatty !


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 7, 2017)

Thank you. I know the coney isn't as big everywhere as it is here in Michigan but it's pretty iconic. And a fitting tribute to JC's feast in my book. 

If you haven't tried a coney fattie I'd suggest it. One of my favorites.


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 7, 2017)

Wow man!  Just incredible!  I wouldn't mind a slice or three of that!


----------



## brianbac3 (Jul 10, 2017)

I've had my smoker 3 weeks now and have been on this forum about the same amount of time. I'm addicted and have seen some amazing smokes, but I think this one looks the most appetizing! Awesome looking fatty!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks guys I appreciate it. If you like coneys this fattie is top notch. Bonus is the wife hates them so all those delicious calories were mine! Lol!


----------



## b-one (Jul 10, 2017)

Tasty looking fattie!


----------

